# Zugriff auf Poker-Client Fenster



## js2002 (1. Jun 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte per Java auf meine Windows Poker-Client Fenster zugreifen und dann Texterkennung machen.
Zum Beispiel möchte ich Stacksizes, Blinds, Namen... erkennen.
Im 2. Schritt möchte ich dann ein minimales HUD auf den Tisch projezieren.

Ist dieser Weg sinnvoll und wie möglich?

also so:

1. screenshot vom fenster machen (wie bekomme ich das aktive fenster in java rein?)
2. OCR oder ähnliche packages nutzen
3. berechnungen
4. HUD darstellen, bloss womit? (technik)


----------



## thorstenthor (1. Jun 2011)

HUD geht, Screenshot auch, sonstiger Zugriff auf den Client aber nicht, und HUD würde nicht im Vorerdung bleiben, nimm lieber eine andre Sprache


----------



## js2002 (1. Jun 2011)

kann leider nur java und php.
Was sollte man denn für solche zwecke können? c#?

wieso andere Sprache? Son bischen sollte doch nicht auf die performance gehen.
Was kann man mit c# bei diesem Szenario denn anders/besser machen / anders auslesen?


----------



## thorstenthor (1. Jun 2011)

Siehst du dann im C#-Forum


----------



## js2002 (1. Jun 2011)

Translucent and shaped windows in core Java  Pushing Pixels

The Heads Up Display (HUD)  Exploding Pixels

das sind doch 2 lösungen!

Java 6 kann es nun.
Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## thorstenthor (1. Jun 2011)

Aja, setAlwaysOnTop() gibt es ja auch. Dann muss nur noch die Poker-Client das auch wollen.

Alles mit Fragezeichen wurde also beantwortet, wie ich sehe. Dann bitte Thema auf gelöst setzen. Danke.


----------



## js2002 (2. Jun 2011)

bist du 15?
bitte jem der sachlicher zu Sache geht. danke


----------



## thorstennn (2. Jun 2011)

ja ich bin 15 und du weißt genau was du machen musst.

(es war schon ein fehler diesen thread zu öffnen wie ich feststelle)


----------



## thorstennn (2. Jun 2011)

Aja, niemand sollte das ausprobieren, mein Account wurde gestern gesperrt deswegen!!! (Was bin ich auch neugirg.)


----------



## js2002 (17. Jun 2011)

Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich das Fenster erkenne und nen Screeny als png machen kann.
Die fertigen Java OCRs erkennen aber den Text nicht.
Daher:
Hat jem erfahrung mit einer JNI oder JNA Verbindung zu OCR dlls?

1. manuell erstellt: helloworld.java
2. mit javac aus der helloworld.java die helloworld.class erzeugt
3. mit javah aus der helloworld.class die helloworld.h erzeugt
4. manuell anahnd der helloworld.h die helloworld.cpp erzeugt
5. per Complier aus helloworld.cpp und helloworld.h die hello.dll erzeugt

Diesen Weg kann ich. Wie macht man das "andersherum", also wenn man schon fertig dlls für die OCR hat?


2. Tableninja.com hat mir gesagt, dass sie Screenscrapping und dlls benutzen. Bei dem Stichwort hab ich aber leider nur html usw scraping gefunden.


----------



## HoaX (17. Jun 2011)

Genauso, du bindest diese DLL an deine helloworld.cpp und greifst dann auf die von der DLL bereitgestellten Methoden zu.


----------



## js2002 (17. Jun 2011)

Also nicht so schwer?
Ich muss zugeben, das ich starke "Hemmungen" habe, mir eine OCR in dll Form zu suchen und die dann zu nutzen.
Gibt es denn gute OCRs gratis, die zB einen Pokertische den ich zu schwarz weiss gemacht habe erkennen können, also die Zahlen und Texte darauf?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jun 2011)

Für welchen Anbieter willst du das schreiben? Für Party gibt es einfachere Möglichkeiten....


----------



## js2002 (17. Jun 2011)

Für alle 
Soll ja mit allen funzen, aber erstmal auf FTP.
und btw ich find es gut, dass ich nicht mit C auf die Windows zugreifen, da haben viele Clients was dagegen.


----------



## js2002 (17. Jun 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31225678/Screenshot - 17.06.2011 , 13_07_05.png

hmmm nicht wirklich was erkannt,
weiss jem wie die iphones das machen? ich meine da kann man ja nen tattoo ***** photografieren und die app übersetzt es dann.

Muss ich tesseract irgendwie auf diese bilder trainieren?


----------

